# Cleaning engine bay - Advice and products



## gobbo

Right, got myself a 200SX, paintwork is another story!

I'm thinking about engine bay cleaning, car was only used as a weekend car by previous owner and has spent a while sat on drive way, so engine bay is quite dusty etc.

This is how it stands:









I've got myself some Auto Glym degreaser and some CG New Look Trim gel for the plastics. First, are there any better products out there?

Second, how do I go about doing it, I'm pretty concerned about water getting into the electrics etc. Are their any guides out there that would be suitable for a newbie??

Thanks :wave:


----------



## lee.

Hi,

Firstly their is guides within the guides section of DW.

I have no experience with AG Degreaser but I'm sure it will do the job.

The preference seems to be Meguiars Super Degreaser tho.

For protecting/dressing the preference is 303 aerospace prtoectant.

With regards to how to do it in a nut shell:-

Use tinfoil to cover electrical connections. Just get a small peice flat in your hand and just scrimp it round the connections.

Once you have covvered everything with regards to connections the next step it to cover up the coil and any intakes. Bags are usually best for this i find. Once you have everything covered just go about spraying the all areas with the degreaser and let it soak for 5mins to do it's work then agitate with a brush and leave again for a couple of mins. Once this is done PW it all off at a medium pressure being carefull with certain areas. You can clear away all covers at this point and start the engine to dry it off. Don't allow it to dry fully with the engine tho, you need to aid in this process by drying as much as you can manually with towels. You will always get little pools of water lying in certain areas. Just try to blow them out if you can. Alot of people use a compressor at this point to blow it dry or a leaf blower.

Once it's all dry and cooled down you can then protect/dress all rubbers and plastics with your chosen product and dress any metals and paint work. Most of your detailing products you would use else where can be used in these areas also.

Hope this helps.

Lee.


----------



## Nickos

The preference seems to be Meguiars Super Degreaser tho.

For protecting/dressing the preference is 303 aerospace prtoectant.

*Both available from alan in the samples section *


----------



## lee.

^^^

Or any of the DW suporters.


----------



## Nickos

lee. said:


> ^^^
> 
> Or any of the DW suporters.


True, reminds me, i need a big bottle of 303 next :buffer:


----------



## withoutabix

heres a great guide

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/guides_engine.html

neil


----------



## timprice

lee. said:


> Hi,
> 
> Use tinfoil to cover electrical connections.


err....hopefully cling film or a plastic bag? surely putting tin foil on is the worst thing you can do, considering it's conductivity, especially near the battery!


----------



## RandomlySet

think others have used tin foil, but personally i'd say cling film would be better


----------



## gobbo

Thanks for your help and advice guys!

I'll be giving it a go over the next few days if I have time (hopefully!)


----------



## 964kevin

This always makes me chuckle.

For the last 12 years on my Audi 80TDi, and the last 7 on my 964 I have used AG road and tar, then jet washed using my Karcher, without protecting anything.

The reason is simple, if you look at the connectors they'll soon tell you if you can do this kind of thing, compare them to say my wifes KA, where all the backs of the connectors are exposed, and that would be suicidal......

So I power wash down, and then AG vinyl and rubber all over, as I say many years on and not a single issue...... even when the 964 dumped 5 litres of oil all over the engine.... quick wash and she's ready again.









Kevin.


----------



## Fat Audi 80

/\ /\ /\ /\ /\

Spot on! :thumb: Good degrease, rinse off, spray AG vinyl and rubber care liberally and leave to dry...... Job's a goodun.


----------



## nickf1

Fat Audi 80 said:


> / / / / /
> 
> Spot on! :thumb: Good degrease, rinse off, spray AG vinyl and rubber care liberally and leave to dry...... Job's a goodun.


Spot on, always works well for me


----------



## Chris172

Brilliant, been wondering how to tackle the engine bay

Think ill give it a bash tomorrow as well


----------



## al_lotus

and remember that some cars engine (eg a lotus elise!!) are effectively open to the elements, although with pressure washing i think some caution would be wise


----------



## nala

I have also had excellent results with AG products. Spray AG Machine Cleaner over the engine, agitate with a brush, let it dwell for 5 minutes or so then rinse off with a hosepipe.

Then i just give the engine a good spraying with AG Vinyl and Rubber Care. It always comes up a treat and and seems to last quite a long time.

I've never bothered to cover any of the electrics and it's never caused any problems. I think that if you are careful with the hosepipe you should be ok.


----------

